# What if I wanted to just get strong and not specifically pack on size?



## Andalite (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey guys, I am a noob when it comes to steroids. For the record, this question is not for the immediate future. It's just something I am thinking about. I am close to 28 years old. I was contemplating that maybe when I am 37 or so maybe 40 or early 40s I would like to take steroids. I am a strength trainee or powerlifter and the only reason I'd take these chemicals would be to improve or maintain Performance - I don't want to be a bodybuilder. What steroids would you recommend? 

Also, I want to know if it is safe or feasible for me (assuming that technology doesn't improve and no new chemicals are invented) to start just some basic steroids (at 37+ years of age) and just maintain that for the rest of my life? This is similar to Louie Simmons who has been on test for 28+ years and is still on it into his late 60s.... Is this smart/feasible/safe? 

Thanks!


----------



## domestic-supply (Jul 15, 2018)

Stanozolol(Winstrol) is best for making strength gains without making any serious mass gains.


----------

